# Expected salary in Sydney



## smphantom (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi All,

I have 13 years of experience in IT software development. What should be my expected salaries in Sydney, NSW for software engineer role?


----------



## CodeMonkey (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm in Newcastle where someone with that much experience as a software engineer would be looking at around $100,000+, so in Sydney I'd say at least that, maybe $120k?

PayScale.com says this: https://www.payscale.com/research/AU/Job=Software_Engineer/Salary/8b34bb6a/Late-Career-Sydney

but I find that site to be fairly conservative in its estimates


----------



## mattsv (May 31, 2018)

Good morning,
According to what I know from my relatives and what I have seen and heard, if you have more than 10 years of experience in this field, you should have a salary around 130-170k, after the size and notoriety of the company also plays on the salary


----------



## kristinesalazar (Nov 23, 2018)

You have a great deal of experience in IT software development. The salary may vary between 1,000$-4,000$ depending upon the job roles that performed in the past.


----------

